# BOCHA: ¡a bocha 2000!



## Rayines

*¡Eso es! Hay que buscar en la RAE la expresión a bocha = "en profusión" (Ur.)*
*¿Será esto lo que hace Bocha? *​*¡¡F*E*L*I*C*I*T*A*C*I*O*N*E*S!!*​


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Enhorabuena, Bocha! Es un placer tenerte en el foro.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Siempre es de agradecer verte por estos foros, aunque no coincidamos mucho, Bocha.


----------



## Soledad Medina

*¡Felicitaciones a mi admirado Bocha, un forero estrella!!!!  Es un privilegio poder contar con tu valiosa y generosa ayuda.  Tus aportes son extraordinarios y deseo que cumplas muchos más.  *

*Recibe un cariñoso saludo desde Miami*
*Soledad*


----------



## xOoeL

Felicidades  (Sólo quería decirte eso)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

*FELICIDADES*

*Siempre es un placer leer tus acertados aportes *


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades, siempre eres de una gran ayuda.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, Bocha!  Keep it up!*


----------



## sabrinita85

*Felicitaciones Bocha*


----------



## mikejl

Congratulations Bocha!!


Really your contributions are very smart

Best Regardsmikejl


----------



## frida-nc

_¡Felicitaciones y agradecimientos a Bocha!
(2 Mil veces....)
_frida


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades y muchas gracias por tu ayuda, 

Mei


----------



## Mate

En su perfil personal figura* Memeber since 15th November 2006* 

Quiere decir que el _ñato..._¡escribió más de 24 posts por día! 

La _verdá_, me saco el sombrero. Pero no por la cantidad sino por la calidad.

Una preguntita...así como quien no quiere la cosa: ¿El de la foto quién es, Juancito Duarte?

Felicitaciones Bocha, de veras.

Mateamargo


----------



## Bocha

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios y felicitaciones.
Gracias Rayines, Lazarus, Víctor, Soledad, XOoel, Cintia, Antpax, Fénix. Sabrinita, Frida, Mei y Mate. He aprendido mucho de todos Uds..  El foro es genial pero me he vuelto adicto. ¿Será bueno? 


Soledad: gracias especialmente por avivarme de que existía este hilo.

Mate: el de la foto es Yul Brynner (con pelo). Lo de Juancito Duarte fue un golpe bajo, no tengo nada en contra de los peronistas , pero el solo hecho de que puedan siquiera relacionarme, me da una cosa acaaaá... 

Rayines: gracias por iniciar el hilo.   El artículo muy interesante, voy a ver si empiezo a practicar la meditación.


----------



## Eugin

¡Felicitaciones por haber ingresado al prestigioso club de los adictos a WR, Bocha!!! 
Ahora repite conmigo: "Hola, mi nombre es Bocha y soy adicto a WR"   

¡Muchas gracias por estas 2.000+ contribuciones de tan buena calidad!!  ¡Aprendo mucho contigo! 

*Un saludo afectuoso*


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Felicidades Bocha!
cada vez que veo un post tuyo, tengo que leerlo, eres de esos que no pasan desapercibidos, muy interesantes tus comentarios.

¡Un Abrazo!


----------



## Bocha

Eugin y Rosangelus:
Les agradezco sus saludos y comentarios. Gracias.

Bocha


----------



## krolaina

¡Pero si hace unas semanas te felicité por los 1000!
¡Qué energía! Cada vez que voy a postear te me has adelantado! Así me gusta, que vayas cumpliendo más y más para poder seguir leyéndote.
Un abrazo fuerte y muchísimas felicidades.
Carol.


----------



## loladamore

Muchas felicidades, Bocha. Siempre contribuyes con inteligencia. ¡Qué sigan tus mensajes!

Saludos.


----------



## heidita

Nuestro amigo Bocha ,tan diplomático siempre. 

Esepro que celebres son mesura y no acabes así. 

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Bocha

¡Gracias Lola!
¡Gracias Heidita! (no se lo ve nada incómodo al micifuz)

¡Salud y pesetas!

¡hic!


----------



## Bocha

Krolaina:

Muchas gracias. Todavía atesoro tu PM de los 1000.


----------



## Xerinola

Lo siento....llego tarde pero:

¡MUCHÍSIMAS FELICIDADES AMIGO!
¡UN ABRAZO Y A POR LOS 3000!

X:


----------

